# Bruising?



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

This picture was taken yesterday, 2 days after her surgery

[attachment=19724:attachment]


This picture was taken tonight - 3 days after her surgery - there seems to be some 'blue' areas around her wound, is this normal, is it just internal bruising? The cost of the spey included a return check-up visit 3 - 4 days after surgery if I wanted .......... Do I need to get this checked???

[attachment=19725:attachment]


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm no expert--but the few times "I've" had major surgery, a few days later there's tons of bruising around the incision site. Why not take her in for the follow-up...I'd NEVER pass up a post-op follow-up, especially if it's included in the overall price. Docs can "see" things that we don't have the slightest clue to look for. To me, that is an essential part of the overall package. Let us know what they say!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am not sure how much bruising is normal but Koko had a little bruise after his neuter too, I called the vet and she said a little bruising is normal and it did go a way in about 2 days. I too have had some surgeries and experienced some bruising around the incision area. If it gets worse I would certainly have it checked to make sure it's normal and to ease your mind







Is she running around much? If so you may need to keep her confined a little longer to allow the wound to heal. I wish her a speedy recovery


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris didn't have any bruising with her spay. Why not call your vet and ask him...if for nothing else, than to just ease your mind. Hope she is doing okay other than the bruising.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Poor little tummy. I don't know about doggie surgeries but working in a hospital most people have bruising around their incision site after surgery. Let us know what the vet says. 

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Goodness! Molly didn't have any bruising at all-- It could be the difference in the fairness of a Malt compared to a Pap. Molly's tummy skin is much darker. It's possible that it's just more visible since she is so fair? 

It might be best to call and ask if that's normal. Touch the area and make sure it doesn't feel overly warm- which could be a sign of infection. 

Good luck, and please let us know what the vet says!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

It's probably normal but I'd give the vet a call.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't think Coco had any brusing, either. Why not just take her in and let the vet check? It's probably nothing abnormal.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Neither Tilly nor Lacie had bruising, but then I would guess that some people have bruising after surgery and some don't.

Better to be safe. I would take her for my vet to have a look.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Her vet must have large hands.... Bruising around any incission can be expected, but that's a lot.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

to me, that looks like a lot of bruising and long incision, compared to what Lucy just had. She did not have any bruising but has bruised when having blood drawn. how is she acting?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That does seem to be a very long incision. With my girls, it was very difficult to even see the incision. I don't remember any bruising. 

Poor girl, that's quite a bruise. Is she feeling okay?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree with the others............I would utilize my post op visit. The incision may not be as long as it looks. The surgeon may have stitches past the actual incision to insure that the incision line is not disturbed. Please give us an update.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I have called the University & left a message for the vet to call me back.

I also called our 'regular' vet, (who is a lot closer) but only spoke to his wife - she said bruising in normal, not to worry, and leave it a few days before I hit the panic button. I'm not overly confident with her opinion - she's not the vet - her husband is!

Anyway, I will wait to speak to the Uni vet & see what he says.

The only reason I'm not rushing straight in there is because it's about 30 minutes away & Dakota gets awfully car sick. BUT if he says to bring her in, we will go right away!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cindy


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my goodness! Poor little Dakota tummy! I showed Cherie (she works at an animal hospital). She said this IS somewhat common, but that sometimes it's an indication that the little girl is being too active too soon after her surgery. 



I'll be thinking about our little girl, and hoping all is okay.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Oh my goodness! Poor little Dakota tummy! I showed Cherie (she works at an animal hospital). She said this IS somewhat common, but that sometimes it's an indication that the little girl is being too active too soon after her surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Heidi & Cherie - I have emailed these pictures to the vet so am anxiously waiting for him to call me back, I'm not avoiding taking her in, but I don't want to put her in the car unless I really have to. I think I have allowed a little to much activity - she will NOT be allowed any more play time with Harley for the next few days at least. How I'm going to stick to that rule I haven't figured out yet, I'll sit on her if I have to! LOL


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok, the vet just called - although he said he's never seen anything quite like this before, he is not too concerned. As she is eating, drinking, peeing & pooping normally, and she appears to be her normal happy self, he's happy to leave her be. 

Thank goodness for technology - he said the pictures were very clear so he didn't need to see her in 'person' - thankfully - it's nearly 90 out there today - a hot day combined with a trip in the car would spell v.o.m.i.t for sure!

Ok, I'm a little relived now, If her behaviour changes in any way, shape or form, we will be going in to see him in person pronto!

Thanks everyone, you guys are great!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear that everything seems okay.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad to hear that Dakota is OK and we don't need to worry anymore. So there's one of the our babies off the emergency prayer list. (Of course, we always prayer to keep them all safe and healthy.)


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

GREAT!! Glad to hear she is fine!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Glad to hear your little girl is ok!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Glad to hear she's ok.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> This picture was taken yesterday, 2 days after her surgery
> 
> [attachment=19724:attachment]
> 
> ...


I would call the vet and report this, I have had girls spayed and sectioned and have never seen this.

Nedra



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=339693
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would wonder if she was bleeding under thetissue, I am surprised your vet did not want to look at this.

Nedra


----------

